# Best Baits for Surf Fishing This Time of Year???



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

For those of you who have been surf fishing lately what has been your bait of choice? Taking my boys surf fishing tomorrow so want to have a few different baits, will take my rake for sand fleas.


----------



## MrDrJohnson850 (Jun 28, 2017)

Fishbites. Extremely durable, castable, and much easier to find than live shrimp or sandfleas recently. Ive used the shrimp and sand flea varieties. All my pomps have been on the shrimp. Whiting on the sand flea. And the dirty, good for nothing, worthless, pain in my  .. catfish, have been eating both. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like fresh peeled shrimp. Never had much luck with the fish bites. I'll give them another shot this fall.


----------



## snakeeater (Oct 25, 2016)

I've used fishbites exclusively in the surf with great success the last two times I've been down to OB in early September...usually on a carolina rig. This year I'm going to try them tipped on a homemade jig I've tied up to hopefully imitate a sand flea...if they work as well this way, I'll report and also post some pics of the newest dynamite bait...LOL.:thumbup:


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

Fish bites are my go to bait every time In the surf. I do like to use some squid every once in awhile but I love fish bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

what is it and was it caught in the gulf?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

fishon3 said:


> Head over to Runcl straight tail soft lures You would get more than what you've paid.:thumbup:




So How are you connected to the brand that you slide into all four of your posts?.................................I got a Feeling.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

As fall transitions to winter, sandfleas get mighty scarce along the beaches.
Beach ghost shrimp is THE #1 super bait in winter ;-)


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

I was out fishing Navarre Beach on Nov 29th. Caught a bunch of whiting, all on shrimp. Also tried fishbites with shrimp and sand fleas (mole crabs). There were a few sand fleas, but scarce.


----------

